# "New and Repeats" vs. "Everything"



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

With regard to One Pass options..

Not sure I understand the difference between "New and Repeats" vs. "Everything."


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Everything will record episode duplicates.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Everything means literally everything, with no regard to your recording history.

New & Repeats will skip episodes already on your DVR and/or episodes recorded in the last 28 days.


----------



## magnumis (Jan 6, 2005)

Why would you want duplicates recorded?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It was removed but just recently brought back. The main use is when shows don't distinguish between episodes.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

> The main use is when shows don't distinguish between episodes.


if there is no episode info it records no matter what the setting it too. I have Ring of Honor Wrestling set to "new" only on my local CW and it records both shows on the weekends because there is no episode info

New and Repeats will not record if the episode is already in the Tivo


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

magnumis said:


> Why would you want duplicates recorded?


Suppose your video feed is wonky; you can set "Everything" and pick the one that works. This was a rare case of TiVo responding to customer input; unlike One Pass not allowing multiple entries for the same program, which has a more serious customer impact.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

magnumis said:


> Why would you want duplicates recorded?





ej42137 said:


> Suppose your video feed is wonky; you can set "Everything" and pick the one that works.


In my case, there was a cable show I watched where the captions would be screwy about half the time. So I set it to "Everything", knowing it would record it 3-4 times in the first day or so (typical cable show). Usually one of those would be good.

It's amazing how people use TiVo in so many different ways. As I'm sure others have their own unique reasons for using "Everything".


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> ...New & Repeats will skip episodes already on your DVR and/or episodes recorded in the last 28 days.


I'm noticing that since OnePass appeared, this period is a lot longer than 28 days. I'm guessing it may be 60 or more days.

Here's what I see...

The deleted shows list on my Roamio goes back about 30 days. I'm currently watching the reruns of a show. The earliest episode of the show on my deleted list is from season 6, and I'm currently recording season 9. So that's about three seasons per month.

The shows for season 9 won't record unless I select "Everything" because of the "28" day rule. Yet season 9 was not on my ToDo list or recorded by me in well over a couple months.

The only way I can explain the behavior is if the 28 day rule is not 28 days, but much, much longer.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

> I'm noticing that since OnePass appeared, this period is a lot longer than 28 days. I'm guessing it may be 60 or more days.


I can confirm it is MUCH longer than 28 days. I have a show that I have set to record "new and reruns" since its on AntennaTV so they're all reruns 

Looking at the listings I see 2 shows next Thursday (11/13) that wont record. Checked my folders and the same episodes were recorded on 7/20 already in there.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

I think if you still have the episode of the show in one of your folders, the "28" day counter doesn't even start. That's what I got from one of the error messages. If you look at History and select a show marked Duplicate, then press Info, you'll see this message:

_This episode was not recorded because the same episode appeared in My Shows or the To Do List within 28 days of this broadcast...._


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

hmmm interesting
wonder what would happen if I removed it from the folder? Would the one pass notice it and set the timer? Guess I got something new to try out


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

Even taking that into account, I'm still seeing episodes that should have been recorded but are not recorded due to the "28" day rule, but its been way more than 28 days.....


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

unclehonkey said:


> hmmm interesting
> wonder what would happen if I removed it from the folder? Would the one pass notice it and set the timer? Guess I got something new to try out


You'd have to perm delete it for the rule to kick in, I think. IIRC Tivo also checks the recently deleted folder when determining whether to schedule.


----------



## WorldBandRadio (Dec 20, 2010)

slowbiscuit said:


> You'd have to perm delete it for the rule to kick in, I think. IIRC Tivo also checks the recently deleted folder when determining whether to schedule.


From what I've seen, that's correct about the delete folder.

Still doesn't explain the "28 days" actually being two months or longer that I see all the time here.


----------

